# Just need to clear my mind



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

So I just found out I'm gifted but because my parents did my test so late in the year i can't go to a gifted school. But on they other hand my sister took the test and she is gifted but my parents found it more important to do hers right away. So now I have to spend the rest of next year in complete boredom. I already do math enrichment programs and I'm just really annoyed because the way I see it my parents found my sister more important and she can now be happy in school. I'm totally happy for her because she is smart and she does deserve this but what about me. I had to wait because my parents were focusing on her and now next year is going to go terribly. Anyway just had to get this out of my head. Thanks if you read the whole thing anyway.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

That's poo. I know what it feels like.
Not with the being super smart thing (haha), but with other stuff.

Feel for you!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I think what you should do is just look at the time before you are able to go to the gifted school as a temporary obstacle that you will get through. Try to focus your outside time on the academic areas you are most intested in - read more, do more math etc., and think of that as the real education you will be getting


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Love ya all guys.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

OK... This is coming from an adult (and a teacher at that).. but I feel the urge to quote one of our coaches: "suck it up"...

I'm sure your parents did not intentionally treat you worse than your sister. Please remember that adults, including parents, are human beings that make mistakes. Maybe they didn't know what the cutoff was? maybe the school never recommended that you be tested? Give them the benefit of the doubt. 

Also, if you are that concerned about being bored, ask your teacher for additional studies or ask for placement in AP classes. There are also some places that offer online courses or college credit courses that you can take when in high school. 

I know that I (as a teacher) are more than happy to give more advanced assignments and projects to students that show talent or skill in what we are doing. I'm sure that some of your teachers will feel the same way. 

You might want to also ask your school if they offer the possibility of "testing out" of some classes or taking courses online to get credits at your own pace. I know many of our more advanced students that don't need credits can be our "TAs" and do tasks for teachers as well as do some work with students (tutoring lower level kids). 

Another option might be offering to help lower level kids in classes that are easy for you. If your class has a mainstreamed student that has a hard time with math, maybe you can volunteer to help tutor him during class, etc. 

School is school and although your year won't be as challenging as it could be, you will survive and in the long run, not end up any the worse for wear... It isn't the end of the world. I tried to get into a private art HS but applied late (my junior year) and they didn't take me. I went to public school and tolerated having absolutely NO art classes of any kind (that's right... we had 5 football coaches but there wasn't funding for 1 art teacher). I ended up surviving, went to college for art, and now have both a Bfa and MEd. your situation might not be the best, but make the best of it.


----------

